# Symantec Live Update Failed



## acitdtr (Feb 2, 2010)

I am trying to get the virus definitions updated on a computer but they are not installing. I am able to click on "Live Update" button and download the updates but when it goes through the installing process, it gets to about 44% of the way through and then it stops and gives me an error:

Symantec Live Update Failed
LiveUpdate was unable to update virus and security-risk definitions on your computer. Make sure that your system disk is not full and then run Live Update again. Run LiveUpdate again?

Have Symantec Antivirus v10.1.4 installed on the computer. I appreciate all the help!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

You might want to try Symantec's own solution here

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...ntl.nsf&view=99debae61c674988852567350055a82b

or you could try Norton's own forums

http://community.norton.com/norton/


----------



## acitdtr (Feb 2, 2010)

I have tried those but still getting the error message come up.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

You may need to uninstall and then re-install. If you want to uninstall, you should use the Norton Removal Tool

http://service1.symantec.com/Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039

If that does not work you might be better posting in the Norton Forums - you'll likely receive better help (since it's their product).


----------

